# Ghost Kato 2.9



## Ghost2706 (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie ich schon in meinem Vorstellungs Thread erläutert habe, bin ich absoluter Anfänger was die Technik und das Fahren von MTB´s anbelangt.

Jedoch habe ich sehr sehr großes Interesse mich zu bilden und habe deshalb eine Frage an euch Erfahrenen.
Um erst einmal festzustellen, ob ich auch mittelfristig Spaß am Fahren habe, habe ich mir zu aller Erst ein Einsteiger MTB gekauft, das Kato 2.9.

Wo liegen denn grundsätzlich die Schwächen dieser "günstigen" MTB´s? 
Und, würde es grundsätzlich sinnvole Umbauten geben, welche dieses Rad besser machen? (Sofern mich der Virus MTB nicht mehr los lässt!)

Die Frage ist sehr grundsätzlich, ist mir bewusst. Bedenkt jedoch, ich bin absoluter Beginner 
Wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt und mir ein paar grundlegende Tipps gibt bezüglich meiner Frage, freue ich mich sehr.

Danke!

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juli 2019)

Hi Marc,

der Unterschied zu teureren MTBs ist schwer in Worte zu fassen. Insgesamt ist das Fahrrad schwerer als ein teureres, was im Grunde nur wichtig ist wenn man Rennen fährt.

Was anderes sind die Komponenten, wie zum Beispiel die Federgabel. Da haben teurere Modelle in so ziemlich allen Belangen die Nase vorn. Das führt zu mehr Komfort, mehr Grip und mehr Haltbarkeit.

Aber das ist nicht notwendig für den 0815-User, der eh nie an die Grenzen des möglichen geht/gehen möchte.

Ich denke das Kato 2.9 ist ein solides Fahrrad für den Preis und wird ok sein, solange du dich nicht in schwereres Gelände wagst oder Rennen fahren möchtest.

Klar kann es sein, dass dir das Hobby bald so viel Spaß macht, dass du Upgraden möchtest aber das Risiko muss man immer eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost2706 (15. Juli 2019)

Hey Domowoi,

danke für deine Antwort und deine Einschätzung!

Mittlerweile habe ich die ersten paar Touren hinter und es macht alles viel mehr Spaß als gedacht.
Neue Pedalen habe ich mir sofort bestellt, die werkmäßig montierten Dinger haben mir nicht zugesagt, kein Grip!
Ebenfalls einen neuen Sattel..

Was mir, im Bezug auf meine anfängliche Frage, besonders auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Schaltung nicht der Hit ist.
Ich finde die Schaltung teilweise sehr unrund und unsauber, insbesondere 2,3 Gänge laufen immer wieder unrund.

Vielleicht eine weitere Frage in die Expertenrunde hier. Was kostet ein Umbau hinsichtlich ein etwas hochwertigeren Schaltwerk? (Grob geschätzt)

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Domowoi (15. Juli 2019)

Ja also die Kontaktpunkte (also Pedale, Griffe und Sattel) sind sehr individuell also da muss man auch bei teureren Rädern in der Regel noch was wechseln.

Die Schaltung an dem Fahrrad ist eine so genannte 3x8-Schaltung also 3 Kettenblätter vorne und 8 Ritzel hinten.

Das fährt man heutzutage nicht mehr so. Die teureren Schaltungen sind in der Regel so, dass es vorne nur noch ein Kettenblatt gibt aber dafür hinten 11 oder sogar 12 Ritzel. Damit erreicht man fast die gleiche Bandbreite mit dem Vorteil, dass man ein Kettenblatt verwenden kann, dass die Kette fester drauf hält (Narrow Wide).

Aus diesem Grund gibt es im Grunde für 8-fach nur noch billige Schaltwerke. Und selbst wenn, würde der Schalthebel mehr am Schaltgefühl ausmachen als das Schaltwerk selbst.

Ich würde dir empfehlen deine Schaltung gut einzustellen und einfach so damit weiter zu fahren. Ja bestimmt scheppert und klappert die wenn man über Wurzeln fährt, wie es ein teureres gedämpftes Schaltwerk nicht machen würde aber mei...


----------

